# Convertir una Soldadora AC/DC de electrodo a TIG



## Carlos Rodriguez (Feb 2, 2007)

Saludos Amigos, solicito ayuda para convertir una Soldadora AC/DC a TIG, Compré esta máquina pensando que servía para Tig, le compré la antorcha,elregulador etc, pero al probarla no suelda, me dicen que le hace falta una unidad de alta frecuencia, si alguno de uds. tiene un plano para constuir dicha unidad, agradecería su ayuda. No sé si sea solo eso lo necesario. De antemano gracias


----------



## Indalecio Argüelles (Mar 26, 2007)

Hola, dime que amperajes tiene la máquina y que metales quieres soldar.
  Indalecio


----------



## yayote (Jun 16, 2010)

Hola , a mi pasa algo parecido, pero la mia es solo para electrodo. Donde la compre me dicen que en un servicio tecnico es posible convertirla tambien a Tig. Pero estoy averiguando de poder hacerlo yo mismo. Suerte.


----------



## yiyito (Oct 8, 2010)

hola carlos si le falta la unidad de alta frecuencia para que salte el arco yo hice una con un flyback de monitor y un 555  anda en 20khz  mas o menos  se acopla con una bobina de aire de 14 bueltas (haci la hice segun algunas fotos que vi y fui modif segun el arco)  el flyb tira unos 20kv el secundario donde pasa la pot unos 4kv  asi salta el arco ,

pero la regulacion fina de corriente es lo principal en la tig yo hice un dimer  con un triac de 50A  Y UN POTE
ASI MANEJAS EL SEC


----------



## lu9dqk (Mar 28, 2011)

Hola: estoy convirtiendo mi vieja soldadura de arco a tig y quiero poner la unidad de alta frecuencia. me interesaría hacer uno pero necesitaría el diagrama con los materiales necesarios, Ud. sería tan gentil de hacerme llegar el proyecto ?



yiyito dijo:


> hola carlos si le falta la unidad de alta frecuencia para que salte el arco yo hice una con un flyback de monitor y un 555  anda en 20khz  mas o menos  se acopla con una bobina de aire de 14 bueltas (haci la hice segun algunas fotos que vi y fui modif segun el arco)  el flyb tira unos 20kv el secundario donde pasa la pot unos 4kv  asi salta el arco ,
> 
> Pero la regulación fina de corriente es lo principal en la tig,  yo hice un dimmer  con un triac de 50A  y un potenciómetro así manejás el secundario



Hola, podes mandar el diagrama para poder armarlo, yo necesito la unidad de AF para la maquina que estoy transformando. Gracias a todos los colaboradores. Saludos cordiales  y desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## calisual (Abr 30, 2011)

hola,yiyito te recuerdas donde viste las fotos donde comentas la af que hicistes.saludos


----------



## TORCIDO35 (Jun 29, 2011)

yiyito dijo:


> hola carlos si le falta la unidad de alta frecuencia para que salte el arco yo hice una con un flyback de monitor y un 555  anda en 20khz  mas o menos  se acopla con una bobina de aire de 14 bueltas (haci la hice segun algunas fotos que vi y fui modif segun el arco)  el flyb tira unos 20kv el secundario donde pasa la pot unos 4kv  asi salta el arco ,
> 
> pero la regulacion fina de corriente es lo principal en la tig yo hice un dimer  con un triac de 50A  Y UN POTE
> ASI MANEJAS EL SEC



hola yiyito donde puedo encontrar planos de lo que hiciste  o como lo puedo hacer?? saludos



calisual dijo:


> hola,yiyito te recuerdas donde viste las fotos donde comentas la af que hicistes.saludos



hola calisual conseguiste los planos o no te los envio,? si consigus algo de eso mandamelo a mi si no es molestia, saludos


----------



## enderes (May 10, 2013)

hola estoy haciendo lo mismo con mi soldadora de arco......me podrian pasar el diagrama de alta frecuencia


----------



## JOEL RENGEL (Jul 25, 2013)

Hola buenas noches, anexo les adjunto un diagrama muy sencillo para obtener HF, espero les sirva, pronto estare subiendo algunas fotos de mi proyecto de convertir una soldadora de arco a TIG en su primera etapa


----------



## enderes (Jul 25, 2013)

JOEL RENGEL dijo:


> Hola buenas noches, anexo les adjunto un diagrama muy sencillo para obtener HF, espero les sirva, pronto estare subiendo algunas fotos de mi proyecto de convertir una soldadora de arco a TIG en su primera etapa



amigo podrias explicar un poco el circuito como va conectado y alimentado


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 26, 2013)

JOEL RENGEL dijo:


> Hola buenas noches, anexo les adjunto un diagrama muy sencillo para obtener HF, espero les sirva, pronto estare subiendo algunas fotos de mi proyecto de convertir una soldadora de arco a TIG en su primera etapa



Hola, como es posible, que la tierra del sistema primario sea utilizada para cerrar el circuito?.


----------



## JOEL RENGEL (Jul 26, 2013)

> amigo podrias explicar un poco el circuito como va conectado y alimentado





> Hola, como es posible, que la tierra del sistema primario sea utilizada para cerrar el circuito?


 Buenas tardes adjunto les subo el link de donde yo saque la informacion, cualquier cosa no duden en escribir, yo fabrique mi spark gap de una manera muy sencilla, no como el de la foto y funciona muy bien hasta ahora, de todas maneras si prefieren la opcion del 555 tambien la tengo incluso monte el impreso usando el PCB Wizard y se las puedo enviarhttp://www.casano.com/projects/hfstart/index.html saludos


----------



## enderes (Jul 26, 2013)

JOEL RENGEL dijo:


> Buenas tardes adjunto les subo el link de donde yo saque la informacion, cualquier cosa no duden en escribir, yo fabrique mi spark gap de una manera muy sencilla, no como el de la foto y funciona muy bien hasta ahora, de todas maneras si prefieren la opcion del 555 tambien la tengo incluso monte el impreso usando el PCB Wizard y se las puedo enviarhttp://www.casano.com/projects/hfstart/index.html saludos



hola amigo me pasas tu diseño . decis que es mas sencillo cierto, ahora esto va conetado en la masa? y el pulsador se pulsa para hacer arrancar el arco?


----------



## JOEL RENGEL (Jul 26, 2013)

> hola amigo me pasas tu diseño . decis que es mas sencillo cierto, ahora esto va conetado en la masa? y el pulsador se pulsa para hacer arrancar el arco?


Si pulsas el switch y arranca el arco, el mismo descarga a tierra, lo podrias hacer con descarga a la masa de la bobina si untilizas una de nucleo de hierro, yo lo hice pero, tiendes a tener problemas de saltos de corriente, lo q*ue* yo hice mas sencillo fue el spark gap, en un momento subo un par de fotos de los 2 modelos q*ue* he hecho



> hola amigo me pasas tu diseño . decis que es mas sencillo cierto, ahora esto va conetado en la masa? y el pulsador se pulsa para hacer arrancar el arco?


Si pulsas el switch y arranca el arco, el mismo descarga a tierra, lo podrias hacer con descarga a la masa de la bobina si untilizas una de nucleo de hierro, yo lo hice pero, tiendes a tener problemas de saltos de corriente, lo q*ue* yo hice mas sencillo fue el spark gap, en un momento subo un par de fotos de los 2 modelos q*ue* he hecho

Lo prometido es deuda, adjunto las fotos de 2 spark gap q*ue* yo he hecho


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 26, 2013)

Lo que tu llamas spark gap,aquí en Argentina sencillamente lo llamamos chispero, por lo que he visto en las imágenes has usado como electrodos,tornillos,esto no es recomendable dado que se destruirán muy rápido por el efecto del chisporroteo.-
Te sugiero que uses pastillas de tungsteno puro, en caso de no conseguirlas,puedes usar electrodos de tungsteno puro,diámetro 4 mm (son los punta verde,que se usan en soldadura tig para soldar aluminio y sus aleaciones),luego los corta a la medida que tu necesitas, y después les das la luz necesaria entre ellos,generalmente 0,7 mm.-
Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## JOEL RENGEL (Jul 26, 2013)

Gracias Gustavo, yo tengo el tungsteno, pero con los tronillos de bronce para los efectos de prueba y fácil construccion, funciona


----------



## opamp (Jul 26, 2013)

Como te indica Gustavo Moreton la temperatura de los chisperos , luz blanca , esta por los 3000 grados centigrados y el bronce no te va ha durar mucho , el tungsteno o el tungsteno al torio es lo mas adecuado, los que trabajan con reles de potencia te pueden suministran las pastillas . Tengo entendido que los voltajes de arc son mas bajos en una TIG que en una stick, por ejemplo si sueldas con 100Amp con stick necesitas como 24V y solo 17V para TIG aproximadamente, al menos asi fabricabamos la hobart hace mas de 25 annos.


----------



## enderes (Jul 29, 2013)

esta exelente el plano lo que tengo dudas es como se usa la lata frecuencia ya que nunca use una tig.. osea es al momento del inicio de arco solamente para eso el pulsador de la torcha?

lo que no entiendo bien es lo que esta antes del transformador tr1? para que seria?



pienso hacer la unidad de altafrecuencia con un tranformador de fluoresente y dos bujias que piensan al respecto.. estara bien?


----------



## opamp (Jul 29, 2013)

Tr1 es el trafo de potencia , de soldadura , y para regular el amperaje de soldadura lo haces con los SCR que tienes en antiparalelo entre la red electrica y el primario del trafo Tr1 , necesitos un contol de disparo de los SCR( tiristores ).


----------



## enderes (Jul 29, 2013)

Mi soldadora tiene regulación de amperaje por núcleo de hierro así que eso no lo haría



opamp dijo:


> Tr1 es el trafo de potencia , de soldadura , y para regular el amperaje de soldadura lo haces con los SCR que tienes en antiparalelo entre la red electrica y el primario del trafo Tr1 , necesitos un contol de disparo de los SCR( tiristores ).



Tendría que poner un potenciómetro para regular el amperaje?


----------



## Ryderakg (Ago 23, 2016)

Yo tube el mismo problema pero yo no puse un fly back yo agarre un thyristor skkt y forme un dimmer con 6 filtro y luego lo rectifique con un puente de onda completa a 4 diodos de tornillo de 200 amp a 1200 v y al ultimo coloque la bobina de choke y la soldadora arranca desde mas abajo y es muy suece el arco espero les ayude


----------



## jesus mogollon (Ene 29, 2020)

Carlos Rodriguez dijo:


> Saludos Amigos, solicito ayuda para convertir una Soldadora AC/DC a TIG, Compré esta máquina pensando que servía para Tig, le compré la antorcha,elregulador etc, pero al probarla no suelda, me dicen que le hace falta una unidad de alta frecuencia, si alguno de uds. tiene un plano para constuir dicha unidad, agradecería su ayuda. No sé si sea solo eso lo necesario. De antemano gracias


buenas,el planos de generación de alta frecuencia es este;si lo puedes bobinar en un núcleo de ferrita es mejor y en el porta antorcha el suiche de encendido,como destellador usa dos bujias de carro con el alma de cobre,atornillados en un disipador de aluminio porque van a calentar mucho


enderes dijo:


> hola estoy haciendo lo mismo con mi soldadora de arco......me podrian pasar el diagrama de alta frecuencia


buenas,este es el esquema del generador,bobinalo en un núcleo de ferrita,y usa como centellador dos bujías de carro montadas en disipador de aluminio


----------

